# Pékként szeretnék Kanadában dolgozni



## cor (2009 Február 1)

nagyon várom mindenkinek a segítségét aki tud ebben a témában segiteni nekem..


----------



## szakidani (2009 Február 2)

cor írta:


> nagyon várom mindenkinek a segítségét aki tud ebben a témában segiteni nekem..


http://www.bakingassoccanada.com/

http://www.cic.gc.ca/


----------

